# Haunted Casino Party Ideas?



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello All! I finally got my hubby excited and totally on board with a halloween party this year! However this means a change of themes. I was planning on a Ghost Hunters theme (I'm a huge fan of the t.v. show) but in order to get my husband more involved I had to switch to something that he's more passionate about - gambling!
We regularly gather for poker games with many of our friends and family - often at our house. So, this will be something that we know most of our guests will be happy with. And I think that incorporating Halloween with a casino night will be a lot of fun. 
The problem is... there is virtually nothing available in stores or on the internet that already combines these 2 events. I know that this is a great opportunity to get really creative, and I have a few ideas, but I sure could use some input. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Great theme! 

You can use an eyeball for the ball on a roulette wheel. 

Play cards with a halloween themed deck of cards. 

You can make bets with body parts (or create paper chips with pictures of different body parts representing different monetary values). "I'll raise you an arm and a leg".

Or make bets with halloween candy. 

Give a halloween themed gift or gift basket for whoever has the most chips or candy at the end of the night. 

Serve a signature halloween drink with black vodka, or create red drinks with food coloring.

Set up a Vegas style buffet but rename each dish (i.e . call chicken wings bat wings)

Decorate the house like a run down casino or poker palace. 

Place spooky good luck charms around the room. 

I hope this helps... good luck with the party!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Ooohh good ideas!

How about setting up your casino room to look like it's been infected by the plague? Have a few dead card player's sitting at tables, flesh rotting off their bodies, flies buzzing, cards still in play. You could dress up as a zombified card dealer or pit boss. Mice & other critters still carrying the plague can adorn the casino floor. Goulish snack foods such as Bowls of "dried flesh chips" (blue tortilla chips) & "Coagulated blood dip" (salsa) can be set out for your ravishing guests.

You could serve the alcoholic drink Gangrene. Not gonna lie, it's aweful, but a great "demise" for a party game! The color almost glow's in black light.  You could make your own terrofying roulette wheel & have a space on the wheel that forces them to consume the drink! Also have spaces on the wheel for a "Treat" (lottery tickets) or a "Trick" (such as the gangrene or other novelty idea)

Gangrene:

•2 oz. green creme de menthe 
•1-1/2 oz. vodka 
•1/2 oz. tequila
•1 tbsp. blackberry brandy


Love the body part "chips" idea propmistress! The "I'll raise u an arm & a leg" idea made me giggle!

Let me think a bit on this theme. Sooooo many possibilities!


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

OK these are brilliant! Some stuff I would never have thought of! 
Propmistress - I have a (cheap) roulette wheel on order already and I will transform the ball into an eyeball the moment it arrives. How fun will that be watching the eyeball roll around! Teehee And a buffet will be perfect. And I'm on the hunt for halloween themed playing cards right this minute!
Ryadred - love the whole "plague" idea. maybe have signs that read 'condemned' or 'quarantined' with lots of rats and bugs around (especially on the food)? I had thought about making a wheel of fortune (or misfortune) to play and your gangrene drink recipe will be just the thing for a very bad spin.
Thanks so much!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

ryadread totally inspired me ...great ideas.

And now i have some ideas about costumes...

create undead or bloody versions of the following

dealers and cocktail waitress
lounge singers and show girls
magicians, and other vegas show acts especially after their act went horribly wrong 
prostitutes, strippers, pimps
high rollers and low rollers 
casino security 
hotel staff (i.e house cleaning, bell boys, room service, hotel registration people, pool boys, hotel spa workers, hotel doctors, food servers, and kitchen staff)
tourists and victims of tourist attractions
brides, grooms, and clergy

you can even write 'undead vegas attire required' in your invitation


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

wicked has this picture of skeltons sitting around a poker table, I love that pic it was 25>oo looks like an oil painting........................


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love this theme. I may use a version of it next year. Since I have changed over to lots of witches, I hope to find a good theme each year to use them. I can see a witchy casino of some sort for next year. Maybe---Wicked Ways. Ohhhhh, I can't think to next year, I still have so much to do this year...

Love all the ideas that you got here. I remember the picture of the skeletons playing cards. It was great. I think there was even a video with music by someone.

Since this is your first party and you probably don't have time or money for lots of props, go with skeletons. They are cheaper. You could even use the paper jointed ones from Dollar Tree. They have the regular skellies and the ones that have red blood on them. You could even broaden your theme out to include traditional Halloween ghouls and things at the casino. Dollar Tree has lots of the jointed buys that would be great decor for this. I still use a lot of them every year. 

It could be the 5 Card Spooktacular, Texas Hold 'em 'Til they Die, or some similiar theme.

Think about what your crew likes or does and think outside the box. This can be a lot of fun. I personally, would be hesitant to deal with zombies since some people shy away from the dark side of them. 

Someone mentioned a magician. Dollar Tree has a magician top hat and some magic tricks in the toy section. Can't beat one dollar props. They also have feathery looking boas. Be sure to check out all the toy section. You could outfit a lounge singer prop from there. Also Goodwill or thrift stores are great for costumes. I picked up an old prom dress at GW for my niece. She is wearing it to the Be WITCHY party as a witch with some gloves and hat. She is also wearing it to her school's Halloween dance as a dead bride or something like that. I paid about $7 for it.










Spookilicious mama is the queen of gorgeous costumes from thrift stores.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

More great ideas - thanks! 
Propmistress - I'm loving the whole 'vegas' twist. 'Haunted Casino' vs. 'Haunted Vegas'...hmmm. Definintely something to think about. It does make it easier to add specific decorations. I can see the famous 'welcome to las vegas' sign all spooked up. And I'd love to see some of my friends all decked out as show girls (I'm sure my hubby would enjoy this as well LOL) or other vegas entertainers.
Obcessed - I will be looking for the artwork of which you speak. It sounds perfect!
PrintersDevil - I hope you do do this theme next year. I think you could easily blend witches into a casino theme. Maybe a witch's convention (or whatever kind of gathering they have) in vegas? Or witches have taken over vegas? Sounds like fun! And I will definitely be adding a couple of skeletons to my collection this year. I actually have a huge amount of props from previous parties (just not last year cause my hubby was being a grouch about it). It's mostly 'haunted' sort of stuff. But a few skeletons with playing cards or decked out as dealers would be a hoot. Ooh - and a skeletal showgirl, too!
Thank you everyone!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it! I also have another witches idea for a future year. I am so excited. I was afraid when I started putting so much into the witches this year that I would be stuck with something that I couldn't vary. Now, thanks to my HF friends I have a list of ideas for future years.

I love this Vegas idea.

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas----even for eternity with zombies, vamps, etc.


----------

